# Rats eating money?



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

My rats stole a lot of money from my drawer, and yes I know it was my rats. I only found some of it, because it was in their mouth and the other in there favorite sleeping spot. I've checked everywhere else for the rest of it. I think they might have ate it... Cause they have tried to eat paper before. 
Anyone else had anything similar happen to them? 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

US dollars aren't actually "paper"... At least, not in the traditional sense. They're a blend of cotton, linen and silk. 

It could be your rats have eaten the money, but it's more likely you just haven't found the rest. 

I've never had it happen with my rat, but she does like to steal paper napkins form time to time.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

I've never had that happen to me, thank God. I'd be so mad if one of my animals ate my money, because any money I get goes towards getting them supplies, toys and treats. That is kind of funny though, your rats taking your money...


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Id be funny if it wasn't $70. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh, yikes. Hope you're able to find it (that is if your rats actually didn't eat it, and if so, I'm so sorry.)


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh. My. god. I'm really hoping they didn't eat it all. Hopefully you'll find some completely in tact bills laying around. My rats have never eaten my money...besides All the moolah I spend spoiling them  they do love chewing on my blankets and pillows and fleece and sweat shirts though....
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I had them shred a dollar before. They likely didn't eat it but more so shredded it to pieces and pieces like dust


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

They were pretty determined with it.... They got on my desk, opened a drawer and got in my wallet 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

They have been framed! The sneaky thief put a few dollars in your rats nest to frame them...

No, rats don't usually eat money... they will steal any paper and cloth products to build their secret nests, but they *almost never* eat any of it.

Max has started to steal plastic bags as it's getting colder out, not I can find her secret nests by listen for he plastic crunching noises... try giving your rats something noisy to steal and maybe that will lead you to their secret nest... Or confront the person in your home that robbed you and framed your rats...


----------

